# Miss Lushie Plushie at Yankee Golden



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Lushie is a gorgeous dog! I always love seeing pictures of her. I love her head!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I can't wait to see what she will be like as an adult. She is a cutie and so much fun. She is shown with a bird wing instead of bait,lol.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOVE that head! She is growing up so pretty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lushie is such a gorgeous girl, fantastic pictures.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is simply stunning!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, what a pretty girl.


----------

